

Ask HN: Alternatives to New Mogul? - jeremyw

With much love to nickb, I think it's clear New Mogul isn't coming back, or at least it's frequent downtime (latest is ~30 days now) kills community.<p>New Mogul is/was a Hacker News-style community for "Business, Finance, Quant, Management, Leadership News" using the same pg software.<p>Any alternatives?
======
miles
Derek Moeller has built an admirable alternative:

<http://www.markenomics.com/>

Thanks to Prakash for letting me know about Derek's site. <s>NM fans</s> (make
that everybody) will also be interested in subscribing to Prakash's blog:

<http://www.cloudknow.com/>

~~~
prakash
Thanks, Miles!

Miles & I were moderators of NewMogul, and over the past few weeks we have
been talking about setting up a community with the same intention. I say
intention since NM had an awesome community with folks with different
backgrounds and experiences, very much like the early HN days.

I played around with setting up reddit on a separate hostname, around the time
I got invited to viewsflow.com and then to markenomics.com -- those are the 2
sites I use these days.

hope that helps.

~~~
mediaman
Thanks Miles and Prakash for the pointer to Markenomics.

I pointed some of my friends in banking that way and it seems to be
circulating with some of the Wall St. crowd, although they tend to be more
viewers than engagers.

------
auston
Does anyone know what happened to nickb?

~~~
falsestprophet
I emailed him several times at nickb.yc@gmail.com about getting newmogul.com
back up before starting moniedinterests.com, but he never got back to me.

He is likely doing well. He disappeared for a month (or maybe longer) before
and showed up to leave a comment at NewMogul
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=784284>).

I suspect he simply moved on. I also suspect he'll be back.

------
falsestprophet
Hey NewMogul enthusiasts,

I missed you, so I made a substitute: <http://moniedinterests.com>.

Please stop by.

------
iamelgringo
I'll be releasing one in the next few weeks. A while back, I decided to not
use the HN software, so I rolled my own. I could use some alpha testers. So,
if you're interested, ping me at iamelgringo at google's email service, or
just reply to this comment, and I'll email you when I launch.

~~~
stefano
Could you share the reasons you decided not to use HN software?

------
agatoff
there is a new mogul twitter page. not sure if it's the same but here it is:
<http://twitter.com/newmogul>

------
dabent
Try <http://www.afternoonrally.com/> It's focused on stocks and investing and
has videos for news.

------
rantfoil
Recommended: slinkset.com as a social news platform for superior uptime.
(disclosure: It's one of our sites.)

------
gojomo
Domain newermogul.com is available!

